# Live From the Met in HD: Magic Flute Encore?



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like today at my local movie theater there is an encore of Magic Flute in English, a shortened version in a modern production. Anyone familiar with this? Is it worth seeing? How cut-up is it?

Now that I am Living on a Fixed Income as they say, I need to watch my funds. Cost is a bit more than US$20. 

Any comments appreciated. And I thankee.

PS It appears as though a lot of other theaters are showing it on Dec. 12, but my one local theater has it down for today Dec. 3.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

It's a cut version in English?

Thanks for the tip. I was just considering rushing over to the cinema to catch Doctor Strange and then the Flute. Now, I think I will save my money.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Yes, it is the English version in the 2004 production by Julie Taymor. It is an encore of the first Live in HD from 12/30/06, and the same performance available on DVD (which may be cheaper than a theater ticket). The cast includes Nathan Gunn, Ying Huang, Matthew Polenzani, Erika Miklosa, and René Pape. Anyway, on DVD the run-time there is 112 minutes, which is maybe 45 minutes shorter than an uncut performance.






I haven't seen it, so I can't really say much about what the cuts do to the piece. I don't have particularly strong feelings about the opera, but a playful, fantasy setting does not seem inappropriate.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

After watching a bit of the YouTube video I decided to save my 20 bucks. Thanks mountmccabe.

:tiphat:

PS I decided to watch my DVD of Berg's Wozzeck conducted by James Levine and starring Falk Struckmann and Katarina Dalayman. I have to say it's quite moving so far (I'm about halfway through) if not exactly, er, as _tuneful_ as the Magic Flute.

Kind regards,

George


----------

